# New spawn need help!



## HD4life (Jun 4, 2011)

I paired up archer and ishka my CT's, they have been together all day and started trying to embrace about 30 minutes ago. This is ishka's second spawn so she is really round with eggs, Archer can't wrap around her. He tries several times and gets frustrated and chases her away. Poor girl is being such a sport though and keeps coming back. Should I just wait and see if they figure it out?


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

Sometimes if their first-timers it takes a while. If their trying and not harming each other to much I would leave them together.


----------



## HD4life (Jun 4, 2011)

After an hour I separated them, they were both tiring out. Makes me so sad tho, I was really looking forward to they're spawn.


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

Sometimes it can take up to three days for them to figure it out. You can always pair them back together  at a later date.


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

As long as your spawning tank has plenty of space and places for them to get away from each other......with problem spawners leave them together and they will figure it out....feed them, turn off the lights at night...regular care and as long as they are not trying to kill each other all should be fine...it may take them longer and if you really want a spawn from this pair...it may take days to weeks...she may have to drop some eggs alone so he can embrace her better and sometimes she will drop eggs during a failed embrace so he can wrap her...this varies.....good luck....


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

I agree with OFL, as long as they're not killing each other, you should let them be. Often, too fat females are harder to embrace so she would have to release some before they get it right. You will have fewer fertilized eggs but you will have fry.

As a note; sometimes they don't get it right and the female eventually releases unfertilized eggs. Sometimes they need more than a day - because I don't use lights, so the female releases unfertilized eggs. 
How ever the condition of your pair, there's a bigger chance of getting fry if you let them be. If you take the female out, she might release unfertilized eggs anyway because her eggs should have "ripen".


----------



## FiShFiShFiShFiSh (Jun 21, 2011)

Aww, that's sad. But you can always pari them up again later, and it *may* wwork out  A lot of first time breeders have trouble, but eventually after a couple tries they usually figure it out. if not, you can always purchase another male or female, and try the different pairing, too. Good luck with your next spawning attempt!!


----------



## HD4life (Jun 4, 2011)

I suppose I can put her back in today and see how it goes. I will be sure to turn the lights out at night to give them a break hopefully. My spawn tank is a ten gallon and she had plenty of refuge. I will try not to panic but be patient if it takes time and just keep an eye on the aggression levels.


----------



## Smr2892 (May 17, 2011)

Another spawn? wow! I'm so jealous! You're going to have soooooo many babies  I hope this pair ends up working out for you!


----------



## HD4life (Jun 4, 2011)

I know right lol I have plenty of space and lots of probable homes though.


----------



## Smr2892 (May 17, 2011)

That's good! If I come up with some extra money and you're willing to ship I'd love to buy one of your combtail babies =]


----------



## HD4life (Jun 4, 2011)

Sure thing. Ishka and archer are the parents, well hopefully, they are both in my album. I think archer was still nameless in his pic. I like him, soo pretty


----------



## HD4life (Jun 4, 2011)

Well they finally got it together but it's bitter sweet. The first 50 or so they snacked on but she is releasing many more eggs now and they are finally putting them in the nest. I'm hoping I at least get 100 eggs from this spawn, he is my favorite male.


----------



## Smr2892 (May 17, 2011)

At least they're getting them in the nest! Maybe the first 50 weren't properly fertilized. So now that they've gotten it really right, they stopped eating them?


----------



## FiShFiShFiShFiSh (Jun 21, 2011)

He might just want a little betta snacky snacky  (They weren't fertilized I'm guessing)  As long as they aren't eating them now they are fine


----------



## HD4life (Jun 4, 2011)

Well I lost all the fry produced by this spawn because I had to leave for a 3 day weekend with my family. But Just last night the same pair spawned with ease compared to the first time. Archer was much more of a gentle man this time and Ishka sustained little fin damage. I think there are at least 400 eggs, you can see in the pics he crammed all the eggs together and its about an inch and a half long and about a half inch tall. I'm excited and hope without having to leave this time, these fry will have a better chance.


----------

